
David Cohen talks about the early days of Techstars (and why he hired a co-CEO) - imslowk
https://bench.co/blog/small-business-stories/david-cohen-techstars/
======
viboenvancouver
Appreciate the candidness here. Would love to hear more about how David
tackles that conversation with his portfolio companies, when he sees that the
CEO isn't capable of taking the company to the next stage.

